# A Backpack for Your Cube(s)!



## dChan (Apr 16, 2008)

Taking around your cubes is a hassle when you are a speedcuber. You have one for speedsolving one for one-handed solving, a 2x2x2, a 4x4x4, a 5x5x5, heck even a 10x10x10. How can you carry all the essentials without looking like a dork? Do you bring a paper bag? What? Momma still kisses you buh-bye before you go to your competitions or something? Maybe you bring a box - wait you don't own THAT many puzzles. You will just end up looking stupid. You can't stuff them in your pockets! Just imagine how stupid and uncomfortable you would look and feel. We have your solution. SpeedStacks, an official supporter of the World Sport Stacking Association and provider of stackmat timers to the World Cubing Association, is proud to present: the Sport Stacks Nylon Carrying Bag! Yes it was originally made for carrying around your sportstacking cups but now we give you the ability to use it to carry your cubes! Imagine being able to put your 5x5x5, 4x4x4, 3x3x3, and 2x2x2 all in one portable and easy to carry bag. Life has never been easier - but wait, it it easier now with the bonus ability to carry your stackmat competition timer in the same bag as your cubes! Wow! I know! Not only can you carry up to 4 full-size cubes but you now can carry your timer as well for those long trips to the competition. All for just 5 easy payments of $19.95! Get your Sport Stacks Nylon Carrying Bag today - you won't find them in stores anywhere. Including those "As Seen on TV" stores.

-----

Sorry... this is just something I've been doing since I got my Sport Stacking set. I realized that I don't need my cups in a bag when I'm just going out to eat or something so it would be great to put my cubes in it that way I can take them with me without looking like an idiot with so many cubes in my pockets while I'm walking out of the house, lol. You can even stick a timer in it and it will all fit very nicely. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## tim (Apr 16, 2008)

dChan said:


> Sorry... this is just something I've been doing since I got my Sport Stacking set. I realized that I don't need my cups in a bag when I'm just going out to eat or something so it would be great to put my cubes in it that way I can take them with me without looking like an idiot with so many cubes in my pockets while I'm walking out of the house, lol. You can even stick a timer in it and it will all fit very nicely. Has anyone tried this?



I've seen one (or more) of the Dutch guys carrying their cubes this way (Ron, Ton or Arnaud? Can't remember).
But that's not a solution for multi bld cubers . I will need my entire backpack just to carry 20 cubes.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 16, 2008)

5 payments of $19.95? $120 for a bag? lol, they must be joking.


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2008)

@Tim: So far, of the two competitions I've been to, the only thing that people really use to carry their cubes are boxes. I have seen some people bring backpacks too though. Maybe I'll start a new trend at the Discovery Science Center 2008! lol

@DAE JA VOO: But it has great features!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2008)

I use a drawstring bag that came with my juggling beanbags that I got from The Baglady: http://baglady.procis.net/flannybags.html. It appears she doesn't have a picture of the bag up, but it's made from very high quality thick suede, and provides reasonable cushion and protection. Not as good as the cases out there, but definitely better protection than the SpeedStacks bag. And I had 4 5x5x5s, 3 4x4x4s, 8 3x3x3s, 1 2x2x2, 1 Square-1, 1 MegaMinx, 2 Magics, 2 Master Magics, and several repair items all in the one bag. (I bought a LOT of beanbags (22); I'm not sure if she makes them that big if you place a smaller order.)


----------



## MistArts (Apr 16, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> 5 payments of $19.95? $120 for a bag? lol, they must be joking.



I rather get a backpack


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 16, 2008)

dChan said:


> @DAE JA VOO: But it has great features!



I'm sure it does. That still doesn't justify the ridiculous price though


----------



## Dene (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree, what a rip off! I just put my cubes in my normal bag to carry around. It only fits 4 cubes? That is so inefficient...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 17, 2008)

I just use a canvas bag.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 17, 2008)

i make them orbit around my head.



no, but in all seriousness, that yellow bag that they gave out at the florida world chamionships is a pretty decent bag to put your stuff in.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/StackerBackpack.php


Had to kill the joke. ->


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought everyone knew I was doing a riff on those infomercials as a lead in to my question [does anyone else use the SpeedStacks Nylon Bag to carry their cubes?].


----------



## cubekid (Apr 17, 2008)

if the nylon bag is the one the timer comes in, then yea, i think dan knights does the same.


----------



## Arget (Apr 17, 2008)

Lol yea, i use the one that it comes with for the cups  for holding my cubes. I can hold my timer, 2x2,3x3,4x4, usually bring one of each but two 3x3. Waiting until i can get a free 5x5 then i'll bring 1 3x3


----------



## Jai (Apr 17, 2008)

At the last competition, my nylon bag was occupied by my timer and mat, and it was very cold outside, so i made some pretty crappy home-made insulation. It was just plastic bags and layers of paper towel.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

It looks pretty bulky with unnnecessary features. Why can't a bag be simple these days??


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd just carry around my cubes in a drawstring bag. The stacker backpack has a water bottle. Stacking gets pretty tense. Especially the downstacking phase, that's some action fer ya.


----------



## dChan (Apr 18, 2008)

lol, funny pcharles93. Yeah, I wouldn't buy a backpack just for speedstacking or for speedcubing but I don't mind using the bag the cups come in. It is very handy for when you are on the go. Right now I only have one main speedcube so that leaves me room to put one cube of each size in the bag for when I want to change things up.


----------



## joey (Apr 18, 2008)

I use plastic boxes, and a normal rucksack. I don't see what the fuss is about.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, this is silly. The bag is expensive and it's not a particularly attractive bag either. I'm definitely giving this one a skip...


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 19, 2008)

The backpack is a bit too much. I usually wear a Hollister jacket and put my DIY in one pocket and a 5x5 in the other. Sure I look like a complete nerd but that's because I am. A stacker with a stacker's backpack doesn't look that cool either.


----------



## hdskull (Apr 21, 2008)

5*19.95 =/= 120


----------

